# Hi all



## SunsetOcean (Dec 29, 2019)

I've come here to seek some impartial advice as I'm in a tricky dilemma which is tearing me apart and causing me mental anguish.

Hopefully once I've resolved my own issues I can help others too, but right now i'm pretty desperate for help.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Desperate, dispirited, not yet broken.

OK! :|

Show us the cracks, we will attempt to glue tight, out of sight, those, your rues.

Tricky is either expensive or possibly hurtful to more than one person.
Tis' that balancing act.

You will likely get little impartial advice. Most here are invested in their own woes.
Read what you like, discard that advice that displeases you.

Lay it out thick, not too slick.



TT 1-


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sunset, post when you can. LOTS of good people here to help!


----------

